# how to calculate drawer sizes?



## glassguy1456 (Oct 16, 2004)

Does anyone have a 'simple' way to calculate the sizes of the pieces for drawers to come up with the finished size to fit a certain drawer opening taking into consideration different widths of wood? I am having a problem with this. I can't get a finished drawer to "fit the whole" properly. I don't mean calculating for slides, just the actual drawer.
thank you and have a good day.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

glassguy1456 said:


> Does anyone have a 'simple' way to calculate the sizes of the pieces for drawers to come up with the finished size to fit a certain drawer opening taking into consideration different widths of wood? I am having a problem with this. I can't get a finished drawer to "fit the whole" properly. I don't mean calculating for slides, just the actual drawer.
> thank you and have a good day.


To figure the parts to the drawer I first need to know what type of joinery your going to use. 

Having said that for this example, I will assume we are using a simple drawer construction with a rabbet joint on a sub-front, dado for the back and the groove for the bottom. The drawer front will mount on the sub-front after the hardware has positioned the drawer. 

All rabbet, dado and groove joints are cut to a depth of 1/2 the material thickness. This is because two halves equal one material thickness and the amount you need to minus from the overall width of the drawer is then one material thickness to make the joinery work. For this example the groove is set in 5/8", which determines the width of the back. Note: the groove position is determined by your hardware.

Example: Drawer sample: 4" X 12" X 24" 

The overall width of the drawer is 12", depth is 24" and height is 4", the thickness of the drawer sides, sub-front and back is 1/2": You need to minus 1/2" from 12", which equals 11 1/2" for the length on the sub-front and back. The width of the back is determined by the 5/8" groove position. 

Parts list is as follows:
width Length Thickness
1 - sub-front 4" 11-1/2" 1/2"
2 - sides 4" 24" 1/2" 
1 - back 3 3/8" 11-1/2" 1/2" 
1 - Bottom 11-1/2" 23 3/4" 1/4" Plywood

It is now your turn... 

Make the list of materials for the following drawer: 6" X 14" X 24"
Then make the list of materials with 3 other drawer sizes of your choice.


----------



## glassguy1456 (Oct 16, 2004)

Thank you, gentleman, this is a place to start and I will give this a try. (somewhere to start for me) 

Have a good day and again, thank you for your quick response and help.


----------

